# Can you check my cycle plz



## UrNightmares (May 29, 2015)

24 yo
5p11
220lbs
14%fat

Do crossfit and alot of weightlifting

Try peptides before with ghrp2 100mcg 4 x day plus cjc mod 100mcg x 4 day


Want to lean out and gain some mass but I really want the healthy result

Cjc 1295 dac 3mg/week with 2 shot 
Ghrp2 100mcg 2x/day
Ipamorelin 500mcg before sleep

Too much or its ok


----------

